

Is Apple playing catch up? - radiant1

Yes Apple is to be credited with many design firsts and has clearly brought about great inventions, but isnt it true that Apple mostly makes things better rather than producing a first?
======
stonemetal
Catch up to who? Intel, Yahoo, Google, Microsoft, Sun, IBM? None of these were
the prime inventor of their products either. There were semiconductors before
Intel, search engines before Yahoo and Google, OSes before Microsoft, and
computer hardware before Sun or IBM. So no product companies don't need to
catchup to anyone in the invent new stuff space. They need to design, develop,
and sell products that people are willing to buy.

